# telecommande et Openoffice



## boubacar_de_monaco (17 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas réussi a me servir de la telecommande avec le logiciel de présentation d'Openoffice.org (l'espèce de Powerpoint);

Vous savez comment faire? Je veux juste passer des Diapo...


merci


----------



## p4bl0 (17 Septembre 2006)

boubacar_de_monaco a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas réussi a me servir de la telecommande avec le logiciel de présentation d'Openoffice.org (l'espèce de Powerpoint);
> 
> ...


tu parle de l'Apple Remote ??

C'est normal que &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, la t&#233;l&#233;commande n'est pas pr&#233;vu pour et OOo n'est pas AppleScriptable


----------



## ericb2 (18 Septembre 2006)

ericb->truk2oof

Pourquoi affirmes-tu cela ?

Au passage, toute aide est bienvenue : OpenOffice.org est un logiciel libre, et manque de développeurs.


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2006)

Posons-donc la question 
Je suppose que l'on pourrait t&#233;l&#233;commander OOo avec des commandes du shell donc que cela peut s'inclure dans un AppleScript ou des _workflows_ Automator, sans que ce soit la solution optimale.
Le portage actuel sur Carbon devrait permettre de rendre justement OOo ais&#233;ment accessible depuis AppleScript, non ? [je suis ignare en ces questions]


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Septembre 2006)

ericb2 a dit:


> ericb->truk2oof
> 
> Pourquoi affirmes-tu cela ?
> 
> Au passage, toute aide est bienvenue : OpenOffice.org est un logiciel libre, et manque de développeurs.


Ben il me semble que pour l'instant OOo n'est pas AppleScriptable, c'est tout, je me trompe peut-&#234;tre.

Mais en y repensant, pour naviguer dans un diaporama il faut appuyer sur certaine touches (les fl&#232;ches par exemple). Il doit donc &#234;tre possible de faire une comme si l'appuis sur la touche avait &#233;t&#233; fait via l' Apple Remote.

Un peu comme ce que permet Romeo avec les t&#233;l&#233;phones bluetooth compatible.


----------



## boubacar_de_monaco (19 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Comme vous l'aurez compris je ne comprend absolument rien parce que je n'y connais absolument rien non plus!!! Lol

Oui je parle d'apple remote, enfin la telecommande blanche livrée avec le mac.

Le truc c'est que je fais des présentations en tant qu'animateur et ca serai vraiment cool de pouvoir utiliser la petite telecommande plutot qu'une souris Bluetooth ( a acheter).

En dehors du fait que c'est dommage pour OOo, ca marche pour Powerpoint ou Keynote?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Septembre 2006)

boubacar_de_monaco a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme vous l'aurez compris je ne comprend absolument rien parce que je n'y connais absolument rien non plus!!! Lol
> 
> ...


va voir sur http://www.iospirit.com/ (appli Remote Buddy).

L'appli permet de configurer l'Apple Remote pour en faire &#224; peu pret ce que tu veux 
Et donc &#231;a permet de faire comme si tu appuyais sur des touches, que tu choisi et donc de contr&#244;ler OOo


----------



## ericb2 (19 Septembre 2006)

ericb->truk2oof

En fait, un jour j'ai trouve toutes les infos, et cela devrait fonctionner en theorie.

Par contre, qu'est ce que j'ai fait des liens ... :-/ 

Enfin, si jamais je le retrouve, j'allonge la todo list


----------

